

A Complete Guide to ‘Hipster Racism’ - tescher
http://jezebel.com/5905291/a-complete-guide-to-hipster-racism

======
user23409
Does no one else recognize the sheer irony in inciting hatred towards a
certain group of people for being insensitive towards a certain group of
people.

"Hipster"s don't do these things. People do these things. This isn't a hipster
problem. It's a societal problem. Race is a complicated issue, it's incredibly
complicated. Everyone has a different personal way of dealing with race that
is nuanced and rooted in personal experience. Lindy West is clearly a social
crusader determined to end racism. I just wish she would do so without such
explosive, useless stereo-typing.

And that picture is appallingly insensitive.

